# Officer Kenyon Youngstrom



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer*

*Kenyon Youngstrom*

California Highway Patrol, California

End of Watch: Wednesday, September 5, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 37
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* 18063
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 9/4/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Officer Kenyon Youngstrom succumbed to a gunshot wound sustained the previous day while making a traffic stop with another officer on southbound I-680, near Livorna Road in Alamo, at approximately 8:20 am.

Officer Youngstrom had stopped on the shoulder of the freeway to check on deer carcass when the other officer radioed to him that he was pulling over a vehicle for an obstructed license plate. As the vehicle approached Officer Youngstrom's position he signaled for the driver to pull in behind his parked patrol car.

After the vehicle stopped Officer Youngstrom began speaking with the driver as the other officer parked behind them. Officer Youngstrom was still speaking with the subject when the man suddenly pulled a handgun and shot him in the head through the window, knocking him into the travel lane of the of the highway.

The other officer immediately returned fire, killing the subject.

Officer Youngstrom was transported to John Muir Medical Center where he remained on life support until succumbing to his wound.

Officer Youngstrom was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the California Highway Patrol for seven years. He is survived by his wife, four children, mother, and five siblings.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Joseph Farrow
California Highway Patrol
PO Box 942898
Sacramento, CA 94298

Phone: (916) 657-7261

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21381-officer-kenyon-youngstrom#ixzz25gwP4RkB​


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

RIP Officer Youngstrom.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Youngstrom


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Officer Youngstrom.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

